# Drillpress update



## chatter chatter cut cut (Sep 12, 2021)

went out to home depot ,menards, and harbor freight, looked at drill presses, finally bought a wen 10 in at menards. spent the morning assembling it and some time making it run quiet. the thing that helped the most was a 1/2 in thick piece of foam between the motor and the belt tensioner.it really hums low now. decided that fixing a 30 year old $20 at an auction drill press was a real waste of time. and the 1/2 hp motor ran the wrong direction
the motor will  go back into deep storage the burned up 1/4 hp will salvaged for the bearings and motor shaft.the chuck had .004 thou runout tried the old chuck it was only .002 thou. guess the old  stuff isn't all bad.


----------



## Firstram (Sep 13, 2021)

The runout might be the chuck itself, you could pull it and check the spindle. The old chuck might fit if it's better.


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Sep 13, 2021)

Firstram said:


> The runout might be the chuck itself, you could pull it and check the spindle. The old chuck might fit if it's better.


the old does fit . tried both with a 1/2 in drill bit . will do more checking later.


----------

